# Tyr this one



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey guys, as I was working on my car today I had my iPod on shuffle and this song came on Ladysmith Black Mambazo - Mbube Wimoweh - Africa, donde Dios canta. - YouTube. Now I'm wondering what this would sound like through an awesome setup.


----------



## Bitter (Aug 24, 2013)

Through my weird home setup, it sounds good.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

ladysmith sounds great. I have a couple of their cd's, both are well recorded.


----------



## steveholt (Feb 25, 2014)

very good for an audio benchmark, awesome


----------

